# Art movies worth watching



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

I recently re-saw Shall We Dance (reviewed elsewhere) and started trying to remember the other "art movies" I've seen that I really liked. Here are a few for you to hopefully watch:

Enlightenment Guaranteed -- A german movie about pair of brothers to that go to Japan for a couple of weeks at a buddhist temple
Schultze Gets the Blues -- another german movie, this time about a german coal miner, who plays the accordion, who comes to america to listen/learn Zydeco. 
The City of Lost Children -- This time french. A surreal fantasy something pic. Just watch it.
In the Company of Men -- Canadian movie that you want to watch WITHOUT women present. I had my wife and sister watch the movie while I was out on purpose. You should have heard the language they had to share after finishing the movie. A feel good movie this is NOT.
Brazil -- American movie that I think Terry Gilliam (the director) described as 1984 meets Romeo and Juliet.
Infernal Affairs -- The Departed is an American remake of this Korean film
Das Boot -- German sub movie that is still one of my all time favorites


That's enough for now.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I am wondering why I own U-571 and do not own Das Boot. I remember seeing it many years ago and it was an awesome movie. I think I purchased U-571 more for the audio (depth charge explosions) demo than anything else. I probably watched Das Boot on a small TV with no surround... perhaps on a 25-26" console TV.


----------

